# Outer Space Photos



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

This link came in my mail today. It is worth looking at.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk:80/pages/galler...in_page_id=1055


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This stuff never ceases to amaze me! WOW!
Thanks for sharing, Rubrhammer.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow is inadequate, but it's the best I can do!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful...Breathtaking! Heaven can't be too far away from there.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I love the pictures the Hubble takes and beleive that NASA should put up new telescopes bigger and better ones and forget about sending a man to Mars. How about a few telecsopes on the moon?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Those are truly spectacular picture wow!!!

Don


----------

